# (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240



## mumble_GLL (5. Dezember 2018)

*(Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*

Hi Leute,

Ich suche Schrauben für die Lüfter der SilentLoop von BeQuiet. Die, die im Lieferumfang dabei sind, sind ja M3x30.
Hab den Support schon angeschrieben und die haben mir eben per Mail ein Angebot geschickt.
Die wollen für 16 Schrauben (8 Schrauben=5,18 Euro) 10,36 Euro haben, was ich für eine absolute Frechheit halte. 
Kann man die M3x30 auch im Baumarkt kaufen? Und muss ich auf ein spezielles Gewinde achten?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*

Google ist dein Freund.

Da M3 eine Gewindenorm ist und die 30 nur die Länge angibt, sollte jede M3x30 Schraube aus dem Baumarkt (deren Verfügbarkeit man schön über deren Onlinestores nachschauen kann) dem Grunde nach funktionieren.

Du solltest dann halt nur darauf achten möglichst auch Linsenkopfschrauben zu verwenden.


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Dezember 2018)

*AW: (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*

Also ne absolute Frechheit ist das nicht, einfach weil der Versand mit drin ist. Du kannst im Prinzip jede M3x30 Schraube nehmen, M3 ist eine gängige Norm. Baumärkte führen diese kleine Schrauben aber oft nicht. Online bist du mit Versand auch schnell 6-7euro los


----------



## mumble_GLL (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also ne absolute Frechheit ist das nicht, einfach weil der Versand mit drin ist....



Dann erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum ich grade im Bauhaus für 18 (achtzehn) Schrauben PLUS die passenden Unterlegscheiben (100 Stück) zusammen weniger als 2 Euro bezahlt habe. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass BQ da Versand draufhaut. 
Aber für 16 Schrauben OHNE Unterlegscheiben bezahle ich unter einem Euro. 
Wenn ich jetzt noch nen  normalen Briefumschlag plus die Briefmarke plus die Schrauben in den Tütchen (2x8 oder alle 16 in einer) zusammen rechne, komme ich ungefähr auf 2,50 Euro bis 3,50 Euro. 
Für mich ist das weiterhin Wucher und die reinste Abzocke, wenn ich sowas hier sehe. 
Und da kann mir auch keiner was anderes sagen, wenn er nicht grade nen Shop findet, der mit Versand und allem UNTER 4-5 Euro liegt.


----------



## Plasmadampfer (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*

Wer mal 15/32 HNF Schrauben braucht wegen der BSE- Rinderwahnkrise oder so, Schrauben Preisinger in München.

Home


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: (Lüfter)-Schrauben für SilentLoop 240*



mumble_GLL schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir doch bitte mal, warum ich grade im Bauhaus für 18 (achtzehn) Schrauben PLUS die passenden Unterlegscheiben (100 Stück) zusammen weniger als 2 Euro bezahlt habe. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass BQ da Versand draufhaut.
> Aber für 16 Schrauben OHNE Unterlegscheiben bezahle ich unter einem Euro.
> Wenn ich jetzt noch nen  normalen Briefumschlag plus die Briefmarke plus die Schrauben in den Tütchen (2x8 oder alle 16 in einer) zusammen rechne, komme ich ungefähr auf 2,50 Euro bis 3,50 Euro.
> Für mich ist das weiterhin Wucher und die reinste Abzocke, wenn ich sowas hier sehe.
> Und da kann mir auch keiner was anderes sagen, wenn er nicht grade nen Shop findet, der mit Versand und allem UNTER 4-5 Euro liegt.



Sind die dann auch schwarz lackiert? Natürlich ist das teuer. Aber be quiet! ist auch kein Baumarkt, der in großen Stückzahlen damit handelt. Das sind kleine Stückzahlen speziell für deren AiO, da kann man keinen 100er Pack für 4,99€ erwarten. Wenn einem Edelstahl optik reicht, kann man die woanders kaufen, so what.
Im Übrigen ist das Angebot sogar fair, wenn man es mit aquatuning vergleicht, die ja Lieferant/Fertiger sind, dort wollen sie 3€ für  Schrauben + Versand.


----------

